# New ACSI Camping Card Directory



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Just received mine this morning and it is thicker than before. I thought that there might be more sites in the U.K.
There is a section on Great Britain explaining how you get here, public holidays and congestion charges etc.
When you turn over there is the grand total of one site nr Weston-super-Mare!!!
What is the matter with the site owners here? Perhaps they already are full during off peak periods??? I doubt it.

We use the ACSI sites all the time when in Europe and I presume those coming here would also. Instead they have to pay the high charges on club sites or join a club to use CL's.

If I lived on the continent, I wouldn't bother to come because of the expense. Now I know why many of us go abroad.
Ireland is the same and I know that the people at ACSI have tried to enrol them aswell. They are not even mentioned.

Wake up Britain! The Olympics are coming in 2012 (If they get it built in time!)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Whats ACSI. :?


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

*ACSI*

put it in to google it looks good for £6.95

derek


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Whats ACSI. :?


It's a discount card for European Campsites. You pay 10,12,14 euros per night depending on facility and you don't have to purchase them in advance.

Click Here


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Quote from Camping Cheque's UK site:-*

*Goodbye 0870*
For the past few years, Camping Cheque UK has been contactable through a National Rate '0870' telephone number. Although you will still be able to get through on this number for the time being, we now have a new contact number with a local STD code: 01580 214002

Glad to see someone's got the message.

Dougie.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Goodbye 0870


Agreed Dougie- they should be congratulated

Interestingly the Camping Cheques system seems to be more popular with UK sites- 14 of them listed in their book


----------



## 107637 (Oct 14, 2007)

*ACSI camping card*

Bought one mid December £6.95 plus 2007 DVD for only £5.

Monday afternoon on New Years Day we arrived at Camping Lido, Luzern, Switzerland for a stay of 3 nights inc hookup only 42 Euros 14 euros per night. Toilet block etc VERY good.

Camp is next door to Transport Museum, 24 Swiss francs and takes all day if you include the IMAX and planetarium.
Bus into Luzern centre 2 francs.

Next stop was Interlaken where we stayed for 5 nights only 10 Euros per night inc hookup. Toilet block here was outstanding, so clean we were reluctant to enter in case we muddied it up. Water filling hose was kept in it's own heated cabinet to avoid freezing!

Every morning we caught the bus into Interlaken using the free bus passes handed out by the camp and returned in the evening to our nice warm motorhome thanks to the electric oil filled radiators we took with us. 
CAMPING ALPENBLICK fantastic!

Using the DVD and the laptop I decided next to go to the south of France and chose Avingnon. Camping Bagatelle is only 2 or 3 hundred metres from the main gate of the ancient city most famed for it's palace of the Popes.

Avingnon is a huge ramble of twisting, turning narrow streets occasional squares and typical french lifestyle. Try not to get lost and make at least one night visit to see it at it's best.

Camping Bagatelle is on an island in the middle of the Rhone "sous le pont d'Avingnon" and a bit worrying when you look at the width of river and the read the signs telling you how to evacuate the site when the tannoy system tells you to (in French presumably)

The only downside was the toilet block typically French, shabby and smelly

Camping Bagatelle wasn't quite up to the standard of the Swiss sites but at 10 euros a night shouldn't moan I suppose.

My experience of using the ACSI card was first class and cannot recommend highly enough. It is certainly worth a look if you travel to the continent even only once a year.

I am surprised that use of the ACSI card is not a regular topic I would have thought this forum would be an excellent place to exchange experiences


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks fotoman-good to hear that this year's guide/dvd is as useful as ever. Used mine a lot last year and looking forward to using the 2008 edition in a few months


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: ACSI camping card*



fotoman said:


> I am surprised that use of the ACSI card is not a regular topic I would have thought this forum would be an excellent place to exchange experiences


It is and always gets a good press when the topic is aired. See Search.

Have you entered the campsites you mentioned in the Find A Campsite database ? We make a lot of use of that and we value a personal recommendation - or otherwise ! - from a MHF member. You can add photos and GPS coordinates too - and say that it is ACSI listed.

G


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We've used the ACSI card for the last three years and found it excellent value.

We have only had a problem once at a site near the Cinque Terre coast in Italy that seemed to be full and we were squeezed in among mostly Dutch caravans.

We stayed at the three listed in Slovenia all good quality and one in Austria had marble walled loo block with plant pots etc would put some upmarket hotels to shame 

And the advantage is you don't have to pay up front as with Camping Cheques.

You can download the sites that are listed as POI's and for Autoroute 
here:

Campinglinks Europe

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

www.motorhomeandaway.co.uk

What a smashing site Steve and Sheila ! How did you know that we were thinking of western France, the Pyrenees and northern Spain this Easter ? 
You've got a superb list of aires and sites exactly along the route we would travel.

Thanks for a good read and some very useful information.

G


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> www.motorhomeandaway.co.uk
> 
> What a smashing site Steve and Sheila ! How did you know that we were thinking of western France, the Pyrenees and northern Spain this Easter ?
> You've got a superb list of aires and sites exactly along the route we would travel.
> ...


Thanks   
must get the last part of our 07 trip report finished before we start again for this year :lol:

Steve


----------

